
meme2txt: A shell script to make memes right in your terminal - dmadisetti
https://github.com/dmadisetti/meme2txt
======
dmadisetti
``` meme2txt distracted_boyfriend.png \ \--meme "the internet" 9 68 black \
\--meme "classic memes" 16 80 black \ \--meme "$(toilet "meme2txt" -fsmblock)"
30 40 white ```

Sure, it seems a little frivolous- but I threw together the script as a way to
get one of my friends more interested in hacking. On that front, I succeeded.

